# Question about telephone poles



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Getting ready to bring electricity to my farm houses...setting telephone poles. They have little bases on them...already have things pretty much finished with grasses and foliage. Should I or would it make any difference to cut bases off and plant like I do my trees? Anyone have any better ways to do it even?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Cooder Mac said:


> Getting ready to bring electricity to my farm houses...setting telephone poles. They have little bases on them...already have things pretty much finished with grasses and foliage. Should I or would it make any difference to cut bases off and plant like I do my trees? Anyone have any better ways to do it even?




I would plant them like trees.

They look much more realistic.

Also, they do not have to be perfectly perpendicular.

They could also be weathered.


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks I thought about doing that but was worried about it making them to short for the scale (N). I went ahead and used the base and glued to landscape. They did get a little this way and that because of the grass underneath of them....your right does add to the realism...will post photos late. I did a little more research and found out these are telephone poles and not power so looks like my country folk still using oil lamps LOL. Yellow boxes on a few of the poles I understand are for train crews to call..no cell phones early 60's : ) By the way I did try to snip the base and ruined one that's the reason I didn't take your suggestion. That was my first thought to..still learning thanks


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

you could try this, seemed to work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjd94ACEkWc


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Matt...that's really cool! This is a practice layout for me before I go big. I'm learning little by little and from my mistakes. When I do the larger layout will do this looks really nice...thanks again!


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

set them down the right front side of layout...will have a depot down at the end soon...coming along slowly but surely. Telephone poles do seem to add to the layout in a good way.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

If thats your practice layout, i cant wait to see the larger one, that looks great


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Matt, yes its just a practice one...I know I made some mistakes on this one but got in a hurry. One mistake I knew but thought what the heck. I should had put ties back under the end of the flex track before I put my ballast down. I have a small gap with no ties where it joins another piece of track. These forums have been great help when I run into a problem (wonder how they do that?) Usually find the answer right in the forums. Next layout will be about 13 feet long 18 inches wide from the wall with a area dedicated to switch yard on a end section around 3' by 3' another at the other end still trying to figure what I want to do on that one. Will have a double main line running between the two areas. This will be a DCC layout...that will happen when funds become available...little by little.


----------

